# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Vergoedingsoverzicht van zorgverzekeraars vaak onvolledig

## Leontien

In het Consumentengids oktober 2013 staat dat een vergoedingsoverzicht van zorgverzekeraars vaak niet volledig zijn. De reden hiervoor is dat ze vaak beknopt willen weergeven wat er vergoed wordt met welke polis. Doch door die beknoptheid maakt het dat je makkelijk informatie over het hoofd ziet. Zo kun je denken dat je vergoed wordt voor de fysio en dan toch onverwachts een rekening door de brievenbus krijgen.

De gids heeft een beoordelingslijst gemaakt van de verzekeraars die het beste een vergoedingsoverzicht hebben.
1. Menzis
2. ONVZ
3. Zilveren Kruis / Achmea, CZ, Zorg en Zekerheid
4. De Friesland, Salland
5. VGZ
6. DSW
7. De Amersfoortse

Heb jij ervaring met een onverwachte rekening van de verzekeraar?

----------


## Nora

Ze maken het er niet makkelijker op.

----------

